# What Trim?



## Helmer (Apr 24, 2011)

I’m very puzzled. I saw an advertisement for a 2005 Maxima SE however on the (photo) the trunk has the insignia- SL. I told the owner about this and he checked it out and apologized stating it was an SL. But I’m puzzled it is a four passenger, I can only find four passenger Maximas in the SE model. Also there is a rear console. Since I don’t know my Maxima trims very well what am I missing?

Helmer


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I answered your other thread in the New Members forum...

This should help...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Maxima#2004.E2.80.932008 said:


> Sixth generation Maximas were available in two trim levels, SE and SL. The sporty SE model came standard with 18 inch alloy wheels, P245/45R18 V-rated tires, stiffer suspension, rear spoiler, and an optional 6-speed manual transmission. The luxurious SL model came standard with 17 inch alloy wheels, P225/55R17 H-rated tires, wood interior trim, 6-disc CD changer, Bose stereo, leather seats, and HID headlights. The manual transmission was never offered in the SL model and the suspension is tuned for a softer ride.


So basically, SE was sportier / SL more luxurious


----------

